# customisation Fonds écran ne s'enregistre pas lors reboot



## Pieroliege (24 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,


Suis novice sur mac, j'espère ne pas me faire passer pour un débile profond... 

Sur ma nouvelle machine, lorsque j'enregistre des fonds d'écran (Dossier iPhoto où sont reprit l'ensemble des fonds d'écran) en boucle/aléatoire.

L'ios applique sans soucis.

Mais lorsque je redémarre... Je remarque que le fond d'écran présent est un fond statique faisant partie des fonds d'écran natif.
> La customisation n'est pas "sauvegardée"

Aurais-je rater qqch ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pieroliege (24 Juillet 2012)

Je suis sous mac os x... (iOS c'est mon tel)


----------



## _Trent_ (24 Juillet 2012)

Bin est-ce que ça finit par changer d'image quand même au bout du temps que tu as défini? Parce qu'il se peut qu'au démarrage, vu que c'est aléatoire, il aille te prendre un fond d'écran uni justement.


----------



## Pieroliege (24 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour Trent,

Lorsque je démarre mon mac, l'image en fond d'écran est "redevenue" celle par défaut, qui correspond au premier fond d'écran que j'avais mit lors du premier allumage du mac. Une image native des fonds d'écran proposé par le mac.

Cependant ce qui bizarre, c'est que si je fais clique droit : modifier fond d'écran... l'écran affiche bien la modification que j'avais enregistré auparavant...
Voir la pièce jointe 102842



Je remarque autre chose, dans le finder j'ai classé mes applications par ordre alphabétique... lorsque je redémarre et ouvre le finder... les applications ne sont plus classées de cette manière. 


On dirait que mes préférences ne sont pas sauvegardées au redémarrage,

Est-il possible qu'il s'agisse d'un problème de "profil" ?


----------



## _Trent_ (25 Juillet 2012)

Hmm, et même en verrouillant les modifications en fermant le petit cadenas ça change quand même??


----------



## wath68 (25 Juillet 2012)

Hello.

Tu peux essayer de mettre tes fonds d'écran dans un dossier à part, sans passer par iPhoto
et ensuite rajouter ce dossier dans les Préférences Bureau en cliquant sur le petit +
C'est peut être un bug iPhoto.

Moi j'ai un dossier Wallpaper avec tout mes fonds.


----------



## Pieroliege (27 Juillet 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses ! C'est très sympa de m'aider.

Dans ma sélection de fonds d'écran, je n'ai pas la sélection "cadenas" comme dans la plupart des menus, je ne sais pas si c'est normal.


J'ai tenté la sélection sur un dossier "brut" plutôt qu'un dossier iPhoto, cependant j'ai le même soucis... Ce fond d'écran défaut natif d'herbe apple (que j'ai choisi peu après le premier démarrage) :rateau:

Et pourtant le système a bien digéré ma modification lorsque je fais le check (mais l'écran par défaut avec les herbes  (lol) qui ne fait pas partie de mon dossier Fond d'écran, est bien présent au démarrage) est toujours "soudé" à mon écran :hein:

Voir la pièce jointe 103122


J'ai envoyé chez apple ma demande de mise à jour de l'os... Vu l'achat récent... j'attends le code afin de mettre à jour, p-e que cette màj réglera mon soucis...

Je vais partir en vacances... No connected pour 15jours... Je verrai vos messages au retour.

Merci pour vos aides en tout cas !


----------



## _Trent_ (27 Juillet 2012)

Nan mais j'ai cracké sur l'histoire du cadenas y en a effectivement pas (jme basais juste sur mes souvenirs).
Mais effectivement, check dans preferences systemes -> comptes s'il y a pas un truc qui parasite ça au démarrage.
Sinon bah .... Prions ensemble les Geniuses!!! (référence à south park Human-centi-pad  )


----------



## Ramses2 (2 Août 2012)

J'ai le même soucis que toi. Au reboot, il arrive plus souvent qu'il charge l'image par défaut que celle que j'utilise


----------



## r e m y (2 Août 2012)

Sur un MacBook Pro neuf (reçu le 17 juillet dernier) avec Lion pré-installé, j'ai le même genre de souci.
Le dossier Fonds d'écran choisi n'est pas mémorisé d'un démarrage à l'autre et certains choix dans le Finder (type d'affichage et de classement du dossier Applications ou Utilitaires...) ne sont pas conservés.

J'ai tout essayé (reparation des autorisations, suppression du fichier com.apple.desktop.plist, création d'un nouvel utilisateur...) rien n'y fait

et pourtant c'est un système MacOS X 10.7.4 tout propre sur lequel je n'ai rien ajouté et je n'ai rien migré depuis un ancien Mac.

Je pense que je vais finir par refaire une installation de MacOS X, la version pré-installée me semblant "bizarre"


----------



## Powerdom (7 Août 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Je pense que je vais finir par refaire une installation de MacOS X, la version pré-installée me semblant "bizarre"




La version pré installée serait différente de celle que l'on télécharge sur le store ?


----------



## Pieroliege (13 Août 2012)

Salut, de retour de vacances j'ai mit à jour OS X,

Le problème toujours existant,

Par hasard ou grâce à la manipulation suivante (je ne suis pas expert), je n'ai plus de soucis,
A mon bon souvenir j'ai :
1. Changer le fond d écran
2. Fait tourner "Cleanmymac"
3. Réparer mes autorisations
4. Forcer le redémarrage de Finder

Miracle en redémarrant mon fond d écran ainsi que les préférences sont en fin prises en compte,


----------



## paco67230 (2 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai le même problème que vous aviez , c'est à dire que le fond d'écran personalisé n'est pas pris en compte, et c'est bien l'image par défaut qui est chargé !
La manip que vous avez effectué avec clean my mac, fonctionne t'elle toujours ?
Merci


----------



## otgl (7 Novembre 2012)

À tous ceux qui auraient ce problème, essayez ceci:

Dans le menu de Finder, cliquer sur Aller. Un sous-menu apparaît.
Maintenir la touche Alt appuyée. "Blbliothèque" apparaît dans le sous-menu.
Cliquer sur "Bibliothèque" pour ouvrir le dossier.
Supprimer le fichier suivant: 
	
	



```
~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.desktop.plist
```

Redémarrer l'ordinateur pour qu'il recrée ce fichier.


----------

